# PE - Civil Review Course taught by Indranil Goswami



## civilized_naah (Jan 16, 2019)

The review course for the upcoming (April 2019) Civil PE Exam taught by Dr. Indranil Goswami starts Tuesday January 22, 2019. All inquiries are to be directed to [email protected] and/or [email protected]


----------

